# non riesco a fargli mai capire



## flljob

Buenos días,

En una canción se dice _e non riesco a fargli mai capire. _¿No debería ser _farlo_?

¿Sería un caso de gliismo?


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao, potresti aggiungere la frase che segue per favore?


----------



## Silvia10975

Se la canzone a cui fai riferimento è "Cuore matto", la frase è corretta: non riesco a far capire al cuore (far*gli*) che tu vuoi bene a un altro e non a me...


----------



## flljob

Esa es la canción. Pero ¿il cuore no es objeto directo de fare?

Otra frase que para mí es confusa: vuoi bene *a* un altro e non a me.

En español se me hace completamente correcto decir: quieres *a* otro y no *a* mí. En español es muy cómún usar la preposición, sobre todo cuando el objeto directo es una persona, ¿pero en italiano es correcto?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

flljob said:


> En español se me hace completamente correcto decir: quieres *a* otro y no *a* mí. En español es muy cómún usar la preposición, sobre todo cuando el objeto directo es una persona, ¿pero en italiano es correcto?


Sì, è corretto perché "voler bene" richiede la preposizione "a" (qualcuno). Differentemente si comporta il verbo "amare" che non vuole la preposizione. "Voglio bene a mio padre", "Amo mia figlia".


----------



## irene.acler

"Vuoi bene *a* un altro e non a me" es correcto, porque se dice "voler bene *a* qualcuno". 
"Non riesco a far capire al cuore (far*gli*) che tu vuoi bene a un altro e non a me"--> El corazón no es objeto directo aquí, es complemento indirecto (far capire a chi? al cuore). El objeto directo de la frase es "che tu vuoi bene a un altro e non a me".

EDIT: scusa Silvia...incrocio!


----------



## la italianilla

_Fargli -> far capire a lui_ -> far capire al cuore
Il "gli" esprime il complemento di termine. Risponde alla domanda:"A chi devo far capire?"
_Farle -> far capire a lei_

_Farlo -> far capire ciò _-> il "lo" indica il complemento oggetto. Cioè risponde alla domanda: Cosa devo far capire? 

_Farglielo_ -> far capire ciò a lui / a lei / a loro ***

*** in realtà sarebbe più corretto "loro" ma nel linguaggio quotidiano si usa la forma citata precedente.

Inoltre aggiungo che:

Il complento diretto in italiano riferito alle persone *NON* necessita della preposizione A.

Esempi:
_He visto a Juan -> Ho visto Gianni -> SIN A
He visto tu nuevo coche -> ho visto la nuova macchina._

Ovvero funziona come il complemento oggetto spagnolo riferito alle cose inanimate. Recuerda que en italiano *nunca* se usa la _a_ para traducir el objecto directo, ni si te refieres a cosas ni a personas. 

(Nunca pienses en español...intenta comprenderlo con las reglas de gramática...los dos idiomas son bastante parecidos...y te puedes confundir...)

Ho una domanda per te: cosa intendi per gliismo?

EDIT: ma quant'incroci oggi


----------



## Silvia10975

Gli incroci sono sempre ben accetti, soprattutto quando arricchiscono (anche me!!).
Stavo pensando al "gliismo". In realtà non ho mai sentito la parola, ma mi ricorda un fenomeno a cui la sottoscritta è sottoposta (credo sia così in gran parte della Toscana): usiamo il "gli" anche quando si tratta di "a lei". "Hai parlato con tua sorella? Ti sei ricordato di far*gli *gli auguri?". Ovviamente scrivendo ci stiamo (sto) più attenti, ma nel linguaggio colloquiale... è davvero difficile. Poco ha a che vedere col significato che forse dà flljob, ma questo mi ha fatto venire in mente


----------



## irene.acler

Hai ragione, Silvia, succede pure qui..anzi, mi sa che succede un po' dappertutto. E forse flijob si riferiva proprio a questo..


----------



## flljob

El uso de un pronombre indirecto en lugar del directo se llama "leísmo". Cuando sucede lo contrario se llama "loísmo" o "laísmo".
Ejemplo de leísmo: Ayer *le* vi (a mi hermano).

*La* di dinero (laísmo). *Lo* di dinero (loísmo).


Muchas gracias y saludos. Aunque yo sigo sintiendo (tal vez porque en español es así) que el complemento directo de *fare* es *il cuore*


----------



## irene.acler

A ver si podemos explicártelo mejor.

_Non riesco a fargli_ _capire_ _che tu vuoi bene a un altro e non a me._
Generalmente se dice *fare capire qualcosa a qualcuno:* aquí este "qualcosa" corresponde a "che tu vuoi bene a un altro e non a me", mientras que el "qualcuno" no corresponde a una persona en este caso, sino a una cosa, el corazón mismo.


----------



## la italianilla

Perfetta spiegazione di Irene. Aggiungo che:

faccio capire al cuore -> è complemento di termine...non complemento oggetto, quindi non si tratta di _leísmo_. 

Grazie a tutti, ora il fenomeno è chiaro, anche se sinceramente in rete lo vedo individuato come un fenomeno che sostituisce il "le" con il "lo", "les" con "los", ovvero il complemento oggetto da quello di termine. Cioè viene individuato come:

_*le* he visto_ anziché _*lo* he visto_; 

In italiano il problema a cui ci riferiamo è diverso: noi sostituiamo il "gli" maschile con il "le" femminile (vedi esempio di Silvia -> "Hai parlato con tua sorella (femminile) ? Ti sei ricordato di fargli (maschile)gli auguri?"
Si tratta di quindi di un altro fenomeno.

Da noi il "leismo" è "cammuffato" (lasciatemi passare il termine) cioè non si pone - o si nasconde - perché:
negli esempi con "vedere" da noi verrebbe fuori un "LA HO VISTA"  che non è un errore, bensì un orrore! Si dice *l'*ho vista, e quella _l apostrofata_ potrebbe nascondere i dubbi di molti italiani...
Che ne pensate? Io credo che la *l'* ovvi il problema. Ovviamente nel passato prossimo. Ma negli altri tempi non mi sembra che compaia comunque:
_*Lo *vidi_ -> non mi pare che qualcuno dica _gli vidi _


----------



## flljob

Entiendo. Les agradezco sus explicaciones. Inventé la palabra gliismo por analogía con leísmo. Entiendo también que en italiano la confusión es completamente diferente.
Ma non riesco a capire la frase "un fenomeno a cui la sottoscritta è sottoposta".

Slaudos. Muchas gracias


----------



## irene.acler

flljob said:


> Ma non riesco a capire la frase "un fenomeno a cui la sottoscritta è sottoposta".


 
Silvia decía que ella misma a veces se equivoca con "gli", refiriéndolo a mujeres..y eso pasa a muchas personas, yo yambién a veces me equivoco hablando!


----------



## Silvia10975

Te lo explico... Ne sono sottoposta perché nata in Toscana, terra dove il fenomeno del "gli" riferito al genere femminile è molto accentuato. Quindi sono solita commettere questo errore, parlando.


----------



## flljob

Uno de mis maestros, turinés, nos decía que en italiano moderno se sugería usar siempre gli, en masculino y en femenino, pero después de platicar con ustedes me doy cuenta de que no es cierto.


----------



## irene.acler

Jolín!! En mi opinión es un orror oír "gli" cuando una persona se refiere a una mujer. Aunque esto ocurra en el lenguaje hablado cotidiano, en el escrito quizás se percibe más que se trata de un error.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca ho trovato un lungo articolo. A conclusione si afferma:

[...] l’uso di _gli_ in luogo di _loro_, _a loro_, a _essi_ e _a esse_ è da considerare senz’altro corretto (_Ora vado dai tuoi amici e *gli* dico che la devono smettere di fare chiasso_), tranne che, forse, nel caso di registri altamente formali [...]. L’utilizzo, invece, di _gli_ per _le_, è sentito più scorretto dell’altro perché ha subito e continua tutt’ora a subire una maggiore censura scolastica; quindi se ne tende a sconsigliare, nella maggior parte dei contesti, l’impiego.

Copyright 2002 - Accademia della Crusca - Tutti i diritti riservati


----------



## doctora boop

Anche se i dubbi sono stati piú o meno tutti dipanati, vorrei assicurarmi che Flljob abbia capito bene la regola italiana. Tanto piú che la farse da lui citata é praticamente uguale in spagnolo. Ossia:

_Non riesco a far*gli* mai capire _in spagnolo suona cosí: _nunca logro hacer*le* entender_, e non _hacer*lo*_. Se la frase non fosse seguita da una dichiarativa introdotta dal "che" potrebbero nascere effettivamente della confusione, ma in spagnolo funziona della stessa maniera: _no logro hacer*le* entender que quieres a otro._

Il complemento di "fare" non é "cuore", "fare" regge il secondo verbo "capire".

Buona fortuna con Little Tony


----------



## housecameron

flljob said:


> Uno de mis maestros, turinés, nos decía que en italiano moderno se sugería usar siempre gli, en masculino y en femenino


 
Sono torinese anch'io.... posso dire _che orrore_? 
Una cosa simile detta da un insegnante? No no no! Inaccettabile!


----------



## flljob

_no logro hacer*le* entender que quieres a otro._
no logro hacerlo entender que quieres a otro = no logro hacerlo que entienda que quieres a otro.

¿En italiano se podría decir: non riesco a farlo che capisca (o che capisce)?

Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Si el sujeto es el _corazón_, no puedes decir eso, y por lo general "non riesco a farlo che capisca" no es correcto.
Por otro lado, si quieres decirlo refiriéndote a una persona puedes decir: 
_non riesco a far sì che capisca _(más impersonal)
_non riesco a far*gli* capire che_ (si es un hombre)
_non riesco a far*le* capire che_ (si es una mujer).


----------



## aceituna

flljob said:


> no logro hacer*lo* entender que quieres a otro


Lo siento flljob, pero a mí eso me suena espantoso...

Yo creo que es: hacer entender algo (CD) a alguien (*CI*).
hacer*le* entender algo - hacér*se*lo entender

Es decir, la misma esatructura en español y en italiano...

Saludos,
Inés


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Jolín!! En mi opinión es un horror oír "gli" cuando una persona se refiere a una mujer. Aunque esto ocurra en el lenguaje hablado cotidiano, en el escrito quizás se percibe más que se trata de un error.


Cariños.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, gatogab!


----------

